# Does a personal chef need a business license/ LLC and insurance?



## wsw1993x (Dec 19, 2018)

I have a full time job as a sous chef and am wondering about being a personal chef on the side. Would I need to have a business license and insurance to do this? I plan on doing something small such as handing out cards for people to contact me and set up a formal dinner at their home for 10 people. All food will be prepped and cooked in the location.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Where?


----------



## wsw1993x (Dec 19, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> Where?


Georgia


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

wsw1993x said:


> I have a full time job as a sous chef and am wondering about being a personal chef on the side. Would I need to have a business license and insurance to do this? I plan on doing something small such as handing out cards for people to contact me and set up a formal dinner at their home for 10 people. All food will be prepped and cooked in the location.


It varies from state to state. The best way to find out is go ask your local or state health department(s). From a quick google search, Georgia does appear to require a business license and you must meet all the requirements for retail food service. Whether or not insurance coverage is one of those requirements, I don't know. Your best option is to contact your local or state health departments and get the information from them.

Even if carrying insurance is not required, it is always a good idea to have liability insurance. The cost shouldn't be too steep....maybe $20 - $50 a month. Without insurance, your personal assets may be at risk should something happen to one of your guests.

I know a few people who operate as private chefs. They are fully licensed, fully insured and make a very respectable buck doing it. Sometimes, they throw a few bucks my way in exchange for a good wine menu. 

Good luck.

PS

As for the LLC thing, that's where you should talk to a tax attorney. Generally speaking, all revenue generated through an LLC is taxable as personal income. This may be a good idea under certain circumstances and not so good under others. But, what many people do not know is you can form a single member LLC and choose be taxed like an S-Corp.

How an LLC is defined in your state may be different than how its defined elsewhere. So, you should really speak with a tax attorney before you make any decisions like this. Then again, a decision like this really doesn't matter too much until you start making money.

Good luck.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure about your laws but where I'm at I have to pay SS, and other insurances from the money I make. I also carry liability insurance, but as far as an actual business license....no. 
As to where to prepare the food, it can't be done in a residential house, unless, of course, the kitchen in that house has been approved for retail food prep. I too prepare and cook in other people's homes or at our town hall. I have a serv-saf certification as well.


----------

